# Go patch Adobe Flash NOW!



## compforce (Mar 11, 2016)

Major security issues...  Like just surfing the web can lose your computer (most of the ads are adobe flash)
Adobe issues fix for 'critical' Flash bug | Fox News

Here's the fix...
Adobe Flash Player Install for all versions


----------



## Centermass (Mar 11, 2016)

I only use Chrome as my browser. Get the patch anyway?


----------



## compforce (Mar 11, 2016)

It affects all versions of Flash (including Chrome).  If you have Flash installed, you need to patch it.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 11, 2016)

Question - do I need to seek out the patch?  It seems like Flash typically lets me know where there is an update (which I always accept)


----------



## compforce (Mar 11, 2016)

> Version 21.0.0.182 is crucial for users of basically any PC or mobile device, and should be downloaded immediately. The patch, according to the BBC, fixes 23 holes in the Windows, Mac, Linux, ChromeOS, Android, and iOS.



You can wait...but you're vulnerable as long as you do.  Click the link I gave you and it will give you the right version


----------



## AWP (Mar 11, 2016)

If the bug is bad enough to appear on mainstream sites, then you should patch immediately and not wait for the auto-update feature.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks all...


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 16, 2016)

You are awesome.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Brill (Apr 8, 2016)

Still out there

Adobe issues emergency update to Flash after ransomware attacks | Reuters


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 15, 2016)

U.S. government tells Windows customers to delete QuickTime due to hacking dangers

Apple has quit supporting QuickTime for Windows. If you have it on your machine, uninstall it due to two major flaws left that allow for someone to gain access to your PC.


----------

